

Ask HN: Firstnamelastname.com or firstnamelastna.me - cezar_sl

When choosing a personal domain name, is there any advantage in choosing the regular .com domain, or, if applicable, take advantage that you name&#x27;s last letters match another tld?
======
a3n
.com is easier to give to someone over the phone.

"firstlast, all one word, .com."

"first l a, all one word, dot s t ... It's a small country in central Africa
... No I've never been there ... f i r s t l a dot s t ... No there's no dot
com at the end, just the s t.

<time passes>

<ring ring>

"Hello, Mr Last? Hi, it's Chad with Bank of the Past. Yeah, we're having some
trouble with your loan application. ... Well, it seems that the email you gave
isn't working for us. ... first@ f i r s t l a d o t s t dot com ... Oh? ...
In central Africa? Is that where you're from? ... "

